# total  bilateral  thyroid  lobe rctomy



## codedog

would  a total bilateral  thyroid lobectomy cpt code 60220  be considered a total  thyroidectomy 60240 - cpt code 60220 says unilateral


----------



## sleepycats

trent123 said:


> would  a total bilateral  thyroid lobectomy cpt code 60220  be considered a total  thyroidectomy 60240 - cpt code 60220 says unilateral



Since the thyroid has only two lobes (one on each side), if both lobes were removed (bilateral), I would use 60240.


----------



## preserene

We all know that lobectomy is different from Thyroidectomy. If both side total lobectomy is done, there is an ISTHUMIAL PORTION OF the thyroid left (unless the surgeon documents that the isthmus also removed). In that case, it is needless to say it is total/complete  thyroidectomy ; he could very well document it as Total Thyroidectomy. 
It seems he did either bilateral lobectomy leaving the Isthumus, or total thyroid lobectomy ,unilateral with contralateral subtotal lobectomy, including isthmusectomy- in which case, it would go for* 60225.*
Better you would have to query your Surgeon regarding this, if you would code 60225.
I wish there was a code for Subtotal thyroidectomy.
It occurs to my mind another option- why don't we  report it as 60220-52, if isthmus is left???!!!!

Thank you!


----------

